# tug snow?



## stevo74 (May 17, 2010)

Hi i am looking for nice female to breed to my super hypo male gecko


was thinking a sunglow or macksnow?

or will a tugsnow be good?

any advice would be great thanks


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

if you got a sunglow which is a superhypo albino youll get super hypo babies het albino
if you get a mack snow you could make some hypo snow's but also normal hypo's. keep a few hypo snows and breed them together to make creamsicles and also super snow's
tug snow's won't produce super snow's which could be a good or bad point depending on your way of thinking


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

stevo74 said:


> Hi i am looking for nice female to breed to my super hypo male gecko
> 
> 
> was thinking a *(A)*Sunglow or *(B)*Mack snow?
> ...


*(A),*
[1C]Super hypo X [1C]Albino super hypo = .

Normal HET Albino.
[1C]Hypo HET Albino.
[2C]Hypo HET Albino.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[2C]Super hypo X [1C]Albino super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Albino.
[2C]Hypo HET Albino.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[2C]Super hypo X [2C]Albino super hypo = .

[2C]Hypo HET Albino.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
======
*(B),*
[1C]Super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.
 
A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[2C]Super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.
 
A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
======
*(C),*
[1C]Super hypo X [1C]Snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Snow.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[2C]Super hypo X [1C]Snow = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[1C]Super hypo X [2C]Snow = .

[1C]Snow.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.
-------
[2C]Super hypo X [2C]Snow = .

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of offspring will mature into Super hypo.


----------

